

The Future of CSS Layout - VMG
http://www.slideshare.net/zomigi/the-future-of-css-layout

======
VMG
pdf: [http://zomigi.com/downloads/The-Future-of-CSS-
Layout_FOWD_12...](http://zomigi.com/downloads/The-Future-of-CSS-
Layout_FOWD_121022.pdf)

